# What is the next car...



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I have come over all deankenny with excitement. 

My car now firmly up for sale and sad to see her go (shameless plug to for sale section). Make me a sensible offer as going to Pistonheads tomorrow.

So....deal sorted and deposit paid for the next chapter in the. GT-R journey. I looked at lots of other options and decided to go a bit more niche in GT-R world.

Keep it here for updates and guesses on a post card.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

hmm.. is it a specV?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Tin said:


> hmm.. is it a specV?


Oh that just ruined the game.....I prefer THE Spec V ;-)


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Nismo


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Nismo


Nope - the Spec V ;-) 

Tin wins the guessing person of the day award.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

It's Lisa's Bike LOL


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Oooooo u getting the one from middlehurst? I would of bought that one but wanted white.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Nope - the Spec V ;-)
> 
> Tin wins the guessing person of the day award.


As in THE Spec V ?

There is only one in the UK isn't there?
It'll be rarer than a Nismo! :chuckle:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

haha, very rare and exclusive indeed congrats! Would be interested to see what Litchfields think when it goes there


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No offence roger but I think that's a really dumb move!

You care more for exclusivity than performance?

I don't mind exclusivity over performance when it makes financial sense ie. they hold their money and get snapped up like hot cakes with a very clear and well defined price premium over the common version but the spec v doesn't have that.

At least the nismo has a degree of both. The spec v is the most overrated over priced "special edition" I can think of.

Don't do it! If you want an investment move to a bigger place.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Wondering how low the spec V can go on price in the next few years?
It's been up for sale for months now but could be a bargain as I doubt it will lose as much as some of the heavily modified cars

I sat in this car and had a long chat with the previous owner at Silverstone and it does feel special.
Nismo does not get carbon brakes and 50 kg mass reduction I think.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The Spec-V is a great example of something is only worth what someone is willing to pay.
It's sat at Middlehurst, no doubt losing money month after month, with little to no interest.
I'm with Adam etc, I think it's a car that will struggle to shift in the future, I don't see it as a collectors piece either at 18k on the clocks sorry.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

For a car that was on sale for 124k and then sold for maybe sub 60k its lost a large chunk of depreciation. I suspect he would loose more money if he bought a Nismo that's if he's got that massive amount to spend in the first place, I know I don't!

Spec V comes with carbon breaks - no idea if they need replacing after 18K, carbon seats, a nice Nismo exhaust and slightly larger turbos. A trip to Litchfield would see a stage 4.5 or stage 5 car for little cost. 

No back seats tho - No kids planned yet then Roger?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

PS what's the boost button about, a switchable map no doubt but does it give more power?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

The previous owner had the back seats put back in!
Titanium exhaust is also exclusive - part of the £50k option pack on the Nismo...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CT17 said:


> As in THE Spec V ?
> 
> There is only one in the UK isn't there?
> It'll be rarer than a Nismo! :chuckle:


Yes THE Spec V. Appreciate everyone's comments but it was up for a chunk of money but now it is down to what I think is a very decent deal.

It is perfect and is a very, very special car. Planning to keep it a while too and keep it stock obviously.

Adam - understand your thoughts but actually the car is, let's face it, more than quick enough on the road for anyone half sane. I have done the tuning thing and it is fun but the drop (Andy M thinks it runs around 570 ish BHP) is negligible and with weight drop is much much better to drive than a stock (with massive unsprung weight decrease and fixed Bilstein). There are tons of extra bits that make it special too. 

Frankly, commercially I could spend £15k more on going stage five (no benefit really to my life whatsoever), risk lose £40k plus on a Nismo (which actually I think is less 'special' but that is just my opinion or lose a chunk on a new car. Not wishing to justify myself but people frankly I think it is actually a bargain for what it is as has dropped to only £20k over a stock car and the Carbon Ceramic Brakes and Seats alone are worth that.


All in all am bloody excited.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Have option on seats - having them taken back out but keeping them. The brakes are 5% worn at most after £18k and will do 100k plus to four sets of pads apparently. Also I don't drive like Miskin ;-).

It has Carbon Seats as the Nismo but in Leather. The boost button apparently does way more than the 'official' figures. The Carbo Ceramics are apparently (according to all but one review) immense and will pull 1.12 lateral g as opposed to .9 in stock car and suspension is similar to Nismo. The exhaust was stock (£11k I was told but that is obviously Nissan pricing), Carbon brake ducts and the bigger GT3 style Turbos....but apparently no more power. Apparently a bit of a myth but we shall see. Also 60KG lighter than the stock car.

Other bits are different display and those Nismo wheels in a finish only for the Spec V.

Lots of other 'special' bits to look forward to as well.

All in all at the money it is only £20k more than a stock MY10 with less miles. Frankly how much lower can it go as lost 50% of value. Ok it will lose still BUT relative to the other options which will almost certainly lose more (is it going to hit £40k and lose £20k as quickly as a Nismo or MY14?).

Also people are missing the point that I really want it and a piece of history. It probably won't go up but then it is never going to plummet. In terms on an investment I am not going into it thinking like that but be amazing to own something unique in UK with the power and handling and exclusivity and the whole package.

If you don't agree that is your right - I wouldn't spend the money tuning and then sell the car Adam but I respect the fact you can, you want to and it doesn't mean you can't eat etc.

Am still excited!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Don't do it! If you want an investment move to a bigger place.


Single have enough property, no hassles doing it, paying cash so own outright, no kids or wife so frankly who cares ;-)


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it's a great buy. Considering its the only car like it in the UK.

Agree with the reasoning. 

Look forward to a write up. Enjoy when you get it.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds fantastic mate... be cool on the Spain tour next year.
You only live once so go for it.

Goldie


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

I quite like the spec v, lots of admiring going your Way Rog!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Great car to purchase could tell how excited you were from the PM lol, just get a Magic Tree air freshner, the "new car smell" one


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Double post.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

your logic is pretty good. At 20k more than your car you get brakes and seats and lower mileage you can consider the exclusivity a free bonus. It actually does make sense.

I've changed my mind, do it!

Btw. Much as I can and was going to sell my car, I now have to to fund a dream house, otherwise I'd be having second thoughts.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Good on you Rog! Looking forward to seeing it on the tour next year!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice one Rog look forward to seeing it around!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry I agree with Roger completely on his logic that it's an awesome purchase.

Rare car, VERY rare! A complete bargain at the price he is getting for. You'll be lucky to see one in your lifetime and come twenty five years from now it will be more iconic than the common R35!

Top purchase Rog :thumbsup:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

He'll probably save 5k in discs over 4 years.


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Great purchase Rog, congratulations! Very much looking forward to seeing it ... And seeing it in action on the 2015 tour!

No doubt this will be a car that sees plenty of action being used how it was intended like the Euro tour this year ... Better that than the many cars that seem to spend their life in the Litchfield paddock gathering dust.

Seriously I don't understand why some people feel the need to get on here and criticise.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing ot at the Asda day, charge extra for a spec V!

I bet you wont be able to resist letting Ian loose with a tune tho, come on gearbox upgrade?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it's a good move - if I had £70k cash I would be tempted...just keep it standard to protect value


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

misters3 said:


> I think it's a great buy. Considering its the only car like it in the UK.
> 
> Agree with the reasoning.
> 
> Look forward to a write up. Enjoy when you get it.


Pleasure and rest assured I will


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

goldgtr35 said:


> Sounds fantastic mate... be cool on the Spain tour next year.
> You only live once so go for it.
> 
> Goldie


The route is being planned specially ;-)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks all. Even Adam doesn't think am totally mad. Euro tour next year and will be staying totally stock as ruin it otherwise.

Gearbox software is being sorted by Andy Middlehurst as will have Nissan warranty for a year.

Can't wait for write up. Hope am not disappointed. Can always dump it at Iain's if I am haha.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Great car to purchase could tell how excited you were from the PM lol, just get a Magic Tree air freshner, the "new car smell" one


Mine is free ....you know you want it. All the calls today about it frankly don't deserve it. 

Come on Emil. £40k for a spot on car and a proper GTR fan.....you know you want to ;-) available in July!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> He'll probably save 5k in discs over 4 years.


I will....then the £15k to replace them at that point haha. Am hoping I frankly never wear them out!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i say go for it if that's what you want it will always be worth decent money due to its exclusivety, i had a similar decision when buying ryans car (due to its mega spec not exclusivety) and im 100% glad i went ahead and did the deal


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thinking about it. I'd chop my 59 plate stage 4 plus 20k for it and keep it forever. Although I'm supposed to be keeping this one forever!!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Thinking about it. I'd chop my 59 plate stage 4 plus 20k for it and keep it forever. Although I'm supposed to be keeping this one forever!!


Haha that was my idea. Car now on Pistonheads so will see what it brings.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Haha that was my idea. Car now on Pistonheads so will see what it brings.


So what you're saying is I could sneak in there before you? Lol


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

misters3 said:


> So what you're saying is I could sneak in there before you? Lol


Deposit paid ;-)


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Deposit paid ;-)


Only kidding mate. I'm up in Glasgow anyway. GLWS


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Only kidding mate. I'm up in Glasgow anyway. GLWS


Haha. I know. Gazumping is illegal up there!


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

When you getting it?
Very nice indeedy, as said it's a one off and some very nice goodies on there.

Houses and investments are nice but no good when your brown bread lol
You only live once so make the most of it fella, congrats!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

pulsarboby said:


> When you getting it?
> Very nice indeedy, as said it's a one off and some very nice goodies on there.
> 
> Houses and investments are nice but no good when your brown bread lol
> You only live once so make the most of it fella, congrats!


Thanks ;-). Away now til early July so want to sell mine and pick it up mid July.....it is being valet end and prepped and no mad rush as number plates need to be taken off both and swapped etc.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I offered them £50k cash for that ages ago as they had it on the forecourt for ages and couldn't sell it

Agree about it's rarity value but still over priced for a 5 year old car with the mileage on it ! 

However, you now have a decent colour car LOL


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad to have helped Rog make the right decision

I believe it is the right car at the right money and the right car for a man who has everything including the *only* SPEC V in the UK - well done mate!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice one Rog. Well Jel

Am i right in thinking that car was owned by Andy M?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

To be honest, it had me at Ultimate Opal Black... 
Seriously, the colour alone makes it worth it!

The turbos are the same as Iain fits for his Stage 4.5, so should you ever get bored, 720hp is going to be (at most) an injector, intake and exhaust swap away.

And depreciation-wise, you are probably spot on; there isn't another GT-R out there that will lose less money over time.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice one Roger! Only one I've previously seen is recently in London and that was a LHD on foreign plates. 

So your either the only one in the UK with a SPEC V if that owner has left the UK or certainly most likely the only RHD one


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice one Roger, a truly befitting car for The Chairman :bowdown1:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

We are not worthy :bowdown1:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

The Zedhed said:


> Nice one Roger, a truly befitting car for The Chairman :bowdown1:


My thoughts exactly!

Nice one Rog


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

4 pages and no pics  come on Rog, sort it out


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, this thread needs pics


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> Yeah, this thread needs pics


One pic in the link within this thread

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138230-f2wow-spec-v.html?highlight=F2WOW

Some more here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141180-how-many-r35s-suffolk-3.html#post1338905
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141180-how-many-r35s-suffolk-3.html#post1338916
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141180-how-many-r35s-suffolk-3.html#post1338986


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

We need pics of the spec V and the hooters girls!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

SamboGrove said:


> We need pics of the spec V and the hooters girls!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> One pic in the link within this thread
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138230-f2wow-spec-v.html?highlight=F2WOW
> 
> ...


You're clearly new around here. Haven't you realised no one searches for anything anymore. I can't even be bothered to click on the links you have so kindly provided. :chuckle: . :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> You're clearly new around here. Haven't you realised no one searches for anything anymore. I can't even be bothered to click on the links you have so kindly provided. :chuckle: . :chuckle:


It's just to prove to myself that the search function still works seeing as though Glenn is no longer with us.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Haha sorry been away - will do pics when I get back and pick her up. Currently owned by significantly well off chap who loves cars but needs the space.

Hooters trip is a must - they will love polished the Opal Black with their two bucket method (oh dear).

Anyway still need to sell mine first! Had a few enquiries and some dealers who are obviously mental (£34000 and a Peugeot 308..... Honestly!). None chap is serious been to see it twice and a few calls offering a bit below so hopeful of mid July pick up!

Rest assured will keep all posted.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh and also joining various GTROC people and putting my deposit on Zenos E10 Launch edition with Windscreen, Sports Exhaust and Xenon lights.....end of 2015 I guess for that delivery.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I cancelled mine due to house purchase.

Now the house purchase is off  I'm tempted to re-order it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice Roger, can't get rarer than that!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Waste of that 12C drive then?!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Naranja said:


> Waste of that 12C drive then?!


Not at all. If I had the choice I would join you but just can't just I the extra £60,000 on even a poverty spec one (that made me laugh). It was an immense car and astonishingly quick and ride was incredible. Just can't run to it right now ;-( next one perhaps when 650s drops....

Will have to meet up again when get the Spec V.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> I cancelled mine due to house purchase.
> 
> Now the house purchase is off  I'm tempted to re-order it.


Oh gutted (about house) - am sure it was for a reason and something else will pop up as a result.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Not at all. If I had the choice I would join you but just can't just I the extra £60,000 on even a poverty spec one (that made me laugh). It was an immense car and astonishingly quick and ride was incredible. Just can't run to it right now ;-( next one perhaps when 650s drops....
> 
> Will have to meet up again when get the Spec V.


Yes, would love to see that.

Good luck with it.


----------



## PeterB (Jun 15, 2014)

I love the anticipation of a new car. Like waiting for christmas when you were a kid. I'm an old git but new car never fails to make me feel excited again.

Amazing car, very special.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ROG350Z said:


> Oh gutted (about house) - am sure it was for a reason and something else will pop up as a result.


It was a special house, but I think I may have dodged a bullet.

In the absence of the house to focus my mind on, I find myself wanting my GT-R again! What a surprise.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Will you have it for ASDA day?


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> It was a special house, but I think I may have dodged a bullet.
> 
> In the absence of the house to focus my mind on, I find myself wanting my GT-R again! What a surprise.


Did you have any trouble selling it in the end Adam?
Did it go to anyone on here?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh no, not sold yet, just not in my possession whilst it's being sold.

If the misery of the house sale continues, I could find myself going to get it!


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Roger, is it true they come with ceramic brakes?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Donbona said:


> Roger, is it true they come with ceramic brakes?


It is indeed true. Allegedly some rather good ones...... Brembo Carbo Ceramics with callipers in silver as opposed to the orange gold of GT-R. Apparently (according to all but one test in magazines etc) they are epic can pull 2g of braking force. The car also has fixed Bilstein springs and dampers and anti roll bars so brakes very flat and controlled as opposed to the MY10 which dives under really hard braking. This got better in MY11-14 cars.

They were (according to launch press stuff) £36,000 just for the brake kit! Easy to imagine as custom built for the GT-R Spec V with usual Nissan tax. 390mm rotors.

Will be posting up full pics and write up once I finally get it. Got couple of close offers in on mine now and just need to get the plate off it!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep the only 2 things about the car I liked when I looked at it were the brakes and the colour, however, I think the brakes were at £25k and not £36 Rog but it's all imaterial as they are are just way too expensive - even Porsche CCB aren't that much !!!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yep the only 2 things about the car I liked when I looked at it were the brakes and the colour, however, I think the brakes were at £25k and not £36 Rog but it's all imaterial as they are are just way too expensive - even Porsche CCB aren't that much !!!


Remember this is 4 years ago. All reviews I read said £36,000 but were included in the price of the car so irrelevant. Colour was additional £4,800 option which the one that shall be mine has.

Lots of other bits which made it worthwhile - Carbon seats and. Nismo Titanium Exhaust, Bilstein Suspension plus bigger turbos (Iain is going to log it and we can see exactly what they really do as, frankly, why fit bigger turbos which the Litchfield Stage 4.5 are modelled on and then expect people to believe the car develops no more power.....). We shall see at demo time with some benchmark cars. I am hoping around 550BHP at stock as a decent target.

More I read the more special I think it actually was/is. But I am biased.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL I think you may have been hood winked about the colour as they were only ever made in the one colour, so not an option - hence for some brakes, paint an exhaust, it just didn't add up to me - but I am biased 

Think you may get 550bhp BUT only when the funny little boost button is pressed for a maximum of 12 seconds other than that you will be at 470 ish, if I remember the stats correctly and when I spoke to Andy about it


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Steve said:


> LOL I think you may have been hood winked about the colour as they were only ever made in the one colour, so not an option - hence for some brakes, paint an exhaust, it just didn't add up to me - but I am biased
> 
> Think you may get 550bhp BUT only when the funny little boost button is pressed for a maximum of 12 seconds other than that you will be at 470 ish, if I remember the stats correctly and when I spoke to Andy about it


It is 80 seconds and only increases the torque (apparently) spoke to Andy at length and he thinks it is as powerful as MY13 regular use (we will map differences in boost button just for reference).

You could get Spec V in all regular colours and that was a special order option - have seen a few in white and UMS online images.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rog are you saying that there are Spec V in ALL other colours ? 

If so does that mean that yours (when you get it) is not the only Spec V out there ? 

One of the USB for me was that it might be


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Nissan GT-R SpecV | Car Review | evo

Evo write up. Optional paint and £36k brakes. Obviously not official source but Evo tend to be top of the tree for correct info. It was hand done like UMS apparently (again am trying to check all my references as not much info about it online understandably).

Also this is MY10 so minimum 485 stock car and we all know how many stock cars came with less than 510+ in actuality!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Steve said:


> Rog are you saying that there are Spec V in ALL other colours ?
> 
> If so does that mean that yours (when you get it) is not the only Spec V out there ?
> 
> One of the USB for me was that it might be


http://www.automotiveaddicts.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/nissan-gt-r-spec-v-white-rear.jpg

Sorry - I believe the colour was an option worldwide but most got it (why wouldn't you) - one in white attached.

This is the only Spec V in UK (and certainly only UK registered one) on the road according to how many left etc irrespective of colour.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope the brakes have plenty of life left in them if they're gonna cost that much to replace 

Was also gonna say the spec v definitely came in other colours. I have a model of a white one in my games room!


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> It is indeed true. Allegedly some rather good ones...... Brembo Carbo Ceramics with callipers in silver as opposed to the orange gold of GT-R. Apparently (according to all but one test in magazines etc) they are epic can pull 2g of braking force. The car also has fixed Bilstein springs and dampers and anti roll bars so brakes very flat and controlled as opposed to the MY10 which dives under really hard braking. This got better in MY11-14 cars.
> 
> They were (according to launch press stuff) £36,000 just for the brake kit! Easy to imagine as custom built for the GT-R Spec V with usual Nissan tax. 390mm rotors.
> 
> Will be posting up full pics and write up once I finally get it. Got couple of close offers in on mine now and just need to get the plate off it!


Lucky bbb##% ¥€%%!!!!! Lol
I really want carbon ceramics but they are just so over priced. 
The only 2 mods I have left to do is the Litchfield suspension and ceramic brakes. I think it will have to be the suspension first.

Anyway... that's a great purchase mate. Enjoy!
And if you are ever at a London meet... A little spin in yours as a passenger would be nice to see the set up difference.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Rog I think you are making a good choice, whilst it may not have the "updates" that the 2012/13 have, it has something very special about it. 

I cannot believe someone hasn't snapped your arm off for your current car, maybe you should advertise "owned by the chairman of GTROC" (if you're allowed to)! That should carry some substance!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

SamboGrove said:


> I hope the brakes have plenty of life left in them if they're gonna cost that much to replace


A fair chunk of the 18k miles are motorway miles...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> A fair chunk of the 18k miles are motorway miles...


They are indeed ....Andy said 100k should be very easy even if driven hard so am not too worried.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

buzzysingh said:


> Rog I think you are making a good choice, whilst it may not have the "updates" that the 2012/13 have, it has something very special about it.
> 
> I cannot believe someone hasn't snapped your arm off for your current car, maybe you should advertise "owned by the chairman of GTROC" (if you're allowed to)! That should carry some substance!


Haha I have done. Not sure if that counts for or against me haha.

Basically the miles are causing people issues as opposed to car. People are expecting a garage queen as opposed to one which has (below 12k a year) average miles. Each to their own but now have a couple of serious enquiries at £38.5k so hoping when I get back it all be good and sorted and I can send cash for Spec V as it is ready for me I believe ;-)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Will let mine go for £38,500! Will have 46,000 miles on and reduction is to allow new owner to get the G1 Service and Tranny Fluid change at Litchfield.

Bargain surely....PM for details - car in London next Sunday.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> They are indeed ....Andy said 100k should be very easy even if driven hard so am not too worried.


Yeah, That Andy id a good "second hand" car sales man !!!l :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yeah, That Andy id a good "second hand" car sales man !!!l :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Very good ;-). It isn't even his car. And the wrath that would ensue if he wasn't telling truth....

Anyway I think we all know him well enough to know his reputation and decent nature is worth rather more than flogging a single car ;-)


----------



## desmodromic (Mar 14, 2014)

ROG350Z said:


> I have come over all deankenny with excitement.
> 
> My car now firmly up for sale and sad to see her go (shameless plug to for sale section). Make me a sensible offer as going to Pistonheads tomorrow.
> 
> ...


The problem now is , it is very hard to find a car that you can consider as an upgrade after you get the GTR. The problem is the only next jump is the Koeneggsig or an Aventador, The GTR will trump any M and AMG models out there. You can not consider an m4 to be an upgrade in terms of performance right? 

The problem is I do not have 400,000$ to buy the aventador. I can get the Gallardo if I sell my kidney and part of my liver. For sure it looks good but I do not think it is a better car. The logical step for me is to wait for the next gen GTR or pray that the new Toyota FT-1 has at least 500Hp.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

desmodromic said:


> The problem now is , it is very hard to find a car that you can consider as an upgrade after you get the GTR. The problem is the only next jump is the Koeneggsig or an Aventador, The GTR will trump any M and AMG models out there. You can not consider an m4 to be an upgrade in terms of performance right?
> 
> The problem is I do not have 400,000$ to buy the aventador. I can get the Gallardo if I sell my kidney and part of my liver. For sure it looks good but I do not think it is a better car. The logical step for me is to wait for the next gen GTR or pray that the new Toyota FT-1 has at least 500Hp.


No, what you do is start to go backwards and get a nice rear wheel drive, enginge in the front, lightwieght car for the FUN factor 9as I have done) :chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Done deal! Paid for and picking up 19th July.

I may start a deankenny thread specially documenting my train journey to St Helens, Premier Inn stay over night before etc ;-)


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome. Very jealous Rog! Hopefully see the car in the flesh at a meet sometime 

And yes definitely do a Dean thread!


----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)

Congratulations Rog. 

I am sure the next couple of weeks can't pass quickly enough for you.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats
Looking forward to seeing it at the Asda day.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Done deal! Paid for and picking up 19th July.
> 
> I may start a deankenny thread specially documenting my train journey to St Helens, Premier Inn stay over night before etc ;-)


What time Rog? St Helens is only 10 miles from mine so could pop down, say hello & lick your V-Spec?

Was this car Andy's initially? Could have sworn he had the only UK V-Spec but may of course have sold it since then.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ditto that, Rog. If you're there early, I could pop over, it's only 20-25 min from mine and I could cra.. lick you car too!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like this car is going to be easy to keep clean Rog.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> Done deal! Paid for and picking up 19th July.


Congratulations Rog and just in time for TOTB


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

The Zedhed said:


> Congratulations Rog and just in time for TOTB


And the Asda charity day passenger rides, should just about have time to get a clear wrap on the front to stop the stone chips.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Haha thanks all....never had grown men wanting to lick my car....should have impromptu meet up shouldn't we! Have to be in London for a Party at 3PM though and aiming to pickup around 9AM so perhaps coffee 1030 for an hour or two?

Not sure about running it at Asda day as paint is apparently crippling to get hold of (hence the delay picking up car as it needed a couple of chips sorting) and not sure if I will have time to get it paint shielded. Will certainly be there obviously irrespective and helping with queues etc.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

The Zedhed said:


> Congratulations Rog and just in time for TOTB


Will be hopeless for that.....stock power again! Though we all strongly suspect the advertised power level isn't true with. Nismo Exhaust and Gt3 Turbos along with the bigger inlets from MY11....

Iain's new Dyno will tell us when we get it on there for a logging info run.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Paid for......insured........retention documents for my number plate come through from DVLA and heading to Middlehurst tomorrow!

Excited much!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Thought you weren't picking up til the 19th? Just too excited and you couldn't wait?

Make sure you let us know what you're having for breakfast etc a la Dean


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I see on Pistonheads they've dropped the price by £10k, I hope you got that deal and not the previous price


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

matt j said:


> I see on Pistonheads they've dropped the price by £10k, I hope you got that deal and not the previous price


Appreciated Matt and all good on that front. Made sure it was commercially advantageous. 

Current owner wasn't too worried about 'money' as much as finding the right home (I have assured Gary and owner I won't be modifying it - wouldn't want to anyway as that would ruin it).

Also included full Nissan warranty for a year and Middlehurst getting it to showroom condition - all in all a pretty decent deal.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Thought you weren't picking up til the 19th? Just too excited and you couldn't wait?
> 
> Make sure you let us know what you're having for breakfast etc a la Dean


I am off to states on Saturday for a conference so needed all sorted before I go!

Am getting train up after dumping bags on way back from Heathrow. I shall be starting the deankenny part two thread to share the whole experience just for comedy value haha.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> ............Current owner wasn't too worried about 'money' as much as finding the right home (I have assured Gary and owner *I won't be modifying it - wouldn't want to anyway as that would ruin it*)........


As least you sound like you believe you.....cause I don't!!:chuckle:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> I am off to states on Saturday for a conference so needed all sorted before I go!
> 
> Am getting train up after dumping bags on way back from Heathrow. I shall be starting the deankenny part two thread to share the whole experience just for comedy value haha.


Hi Rog,

Do you want me to collect and look after it while you are in the States?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rog

I have a Tack day planned and could "break it in" for you


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

But he doesnt want it "broken" Steve ...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Rog, just double checking. Collection date at MH is Sat 19th & meet for coffee around 10-10:30?

Is a cafe (cheap but good food/brews) pretty much across the road.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Rog, just double checking. Collection date at MH is Sat 19th & meet for coffee around 10-10:30?
> 
> Is a cafe (cheap but good food/brews) pretty much across the road.


That's the rough guide at moment but confirm when Gary comes back to me.

Just in having gearbox software update along with Solenoids, Circlips and Magnets done and tranny change so should be slick as you like!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> That's the rough guide at moment but confirm when Gary comes back to me.
> 
> Just in having gearbox software update along with Solenoids, Circlips and Magnets done and tranny change so should be slick as you like!


LOL, yeah, better make sure it don't break down on the drive back !! :chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Steve said:


> LOL, yeah, better make sure it don't break down on the drive back !! :chuckle:


Full year Nissan Warranty!


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Any pics of new car ?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

motors said:


> Any pics of new car ?


Not picking it up until 19th! Will be doing a step by step journey to pick it up all a Deankenny thread for sure.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zeAqhhfnqsc

This made me happy.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Full year Nissan Warranty!


But does that mean you will have to take it to Middelhurst for any warranty issues (not that there should be any)


----------

